# Electrical Documents???



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't know a thing about what your talking about, but welcome to the forum.


----------



## gingesparks (Jun 20, 2009)

thanks!!!......

are you in the us??? 

i'm talking british standards....


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gingesparks said:


> thanks!!!......
> 
> are you in the us???
> 
> i'm talking british standards....


 Your welcome. I'm in the USA in North Carolina.:thumbsup:


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

if we are talking form f1 bs7671 then it's you, if you are working to a designers spec form f2 with seperate design,install and test


----------



## Docara (May 6, 2009)

Hi Gringe

You are enterring UK's very own 'Twilight Zone' with the wonderful phrase 'competant person'

In these times of litigation culture b*llocks as an electricain issuing an EIC you will be deemed guilty in a court of law until YOU prove yourself innocent. We do that by issuing the test/installation certificates but nowadays there is also a move towards proving competancy by having having the 2391. But please note there is no official requirement that you MUST have it. 
If you are dealing with domestic properties the Part 'P' scheme goes towards proving competancy by way of the assesment procedure (but not all the way if there is a legal problem in the future - death, electrocution etc)

The powers that be want to move away from the literal meaning of the word competant that could be used by a DIYer thinking they know how to do electrics!!! "yeah! mate I can wire a socket sniff sniff"

Doc


----------

